# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  CNC NỮA NẠC NỮA MỠ! (Chân sắt- đầu gỗ) @@ :D

## JERRY CNC

JERRY CNC - CHỢ MỚI AN GIANG - Bác nào ở gần xin được làm quen giao lưu ạ!  :Big Grin: 

Máy của em nó đây!




Sản phẩm:

----------


## JERRY CNC

Sản phẩm:

----------

biết tuốt, hoangmanh

----------


## vpopviet

A ở chổ nao cua cho moi, e o kien an

----------


## JERRY CNC

Mình ở dưới nhà thờ Chợ Thủ khoản 10 căn, mép bờ sông, có bảng đại lý bảo hiểm y tế là nhà mình

----------


## yamahaymh

Có dịp qua Cao Lãnh Đồng Tháp thì alo mình

----------

